# Snakehead



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

i bought a snakehead today from my lfs for a really good price .. 7 $ .. i still havnt got it home and told him to keep it their for a couple of days till i prepare his tank .. ive been thinking to add a gar with him or maybe my oscar but i dunt know how that will work out ( i love putting species of different fish together and trying to make them compatible with each other) 
i have successfully housed a oscar with 19 rbps ( still with them for over a year ) 
anyways i wanted to ask if anyone has any basic information on a snakehead before i go and pick it up
its currently going to be housed in : 
- 400 liter tank with a external canister filter and heater which is set at 27 dg Celsius ,, kind of planted even though snake heads dont really need plants ..

i have another tank set up next to it which is approximately 50 liters .. thats where im going to keep and quarantine the feeders 
what is the most recommended feeder fish for the snakehead ?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

What sort of snakehead? A couple years ago, I was trying to land a few channa gachua for a tank, but then my state banned them after a lake in Crofton had some (channa argus) realized. Then the potomac river is sort of being taken over by channa argus now and I believe that all snakehead species are banned here. If it's a channa micropoltes, be prepared for that fish to break the 3 foot mark.


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

the guy at the store dint know its exact name .. but i will be posting a pic up as soon as i bring it home..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cleaned thread-

Keep it on track.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What are you going to ban me for saying I will go and pick one up after you said I can not talk about having one shipped and then you black out my post.WTF


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

The point is... Snakeheads are banned in the US and also in Ontario. Any talk of purchasing one should not be done on these boards especially if you are in one of the banned locations.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Get a pic up of it so we can identify it......if it is a Micro I will be so jealous!

If it is small you can house it with anything its size or bigger. They are not a "mean" as everyone makes them out to be in most cases.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

ksls said:


> The point is... Snakeheads are banned in the US and also in Ontario. Any talk of purchasing one should not be done on these boards especially if you are in one of the banned locations.


I will get one in time and it doesnt really matter just like my pitt being banned but I still have one. Lets see some pics


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

For feeders I would get a breeding pair of convicts.

Let's see some pics when you get it home.. Juvie snakeheads look mint.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Snakeheads are Awesome , But your stuck with that thing For life in you get it here in ontario.
UNLESS you sell it privately to someone you know. than if they get caught , obviously they would rat you out.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

bad3r said:


> i bought a snakehead today from my lfs for a really good price .. 7 $ .. i still havnt got it home and told him to keep it their for a couple of days till i prepare his tank .. ive been thinking to add a gar with him or maybe my oscar but i dunt know how that will work out ( i love putting species of different fish together and trying to make them compatible with each other)
> i have successfully housed a oscar with 19 rbps ( still with them for over a year )
> anyways i wanted to ask if anyone has any basic information on a snakehead before i go and pick it up
> its currently going to be housed in :
> ...


Well it really depends on the snakehead type we're talking about. There are some snakeheads that show more tolerance to tankmates than others. Channa aurantimaculata seems to tolerate better the presence of tankmates while Parachanna Obscura tries to eat anything it believes can be swallowed.

Regardless, if you want to keep some tankmates along with your SH you have to be very careful and try that the fish are about the same size otherwise they can be killed and devoured by the SH.

By the way keep that RBP shoal well fed, if you don't your oscar would be gone....

Cheers.


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

> By the way keep that RBP shoal well fed, if you don't your oscar would be gone....


i do .. i think thats one of the main reasons hes still alive i guess .. had them a bit over a year now


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Where are the pics?!?!?!?! lol I wanna see


----------

